# What am I doing wrong?



## smokin lou (Feb 10, 2009)

When I go to a forum that shows over 1000 threads, such as the Poultry forum, only the first 13 show. Why can't I see the rest?

Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 10, 2009)

At the bottom of the page you'll see a box with "Display Options" change that to the "last year" or "beginning" and you'll see many more.


----------



## smokin lou (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

